# Serata aziendale



## Tebe (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ieri ho fatto serata per la cena, fottuta, di Natale aziendale, organizzata in una discoteca di fighetti.
Punto primo.
Ho sempre odiato le discoteche classiche. Sempre. E infatti ho frequentato negli anni d'oro della gioventù tebana, solo discoteche gay.
Dove la musica era migliore  e non trovavo ad ogni angolo gente al broccolo.
Punto secondo.
La cena in discoteca è una merda. Non è una cena è un trionfo di quattro salti in padella pure cotti male.
Vabbè.
Morale.
Cena di merda con una musica costante di sottofondo che a mezzanotte ha cominciato ad avere un volume tale che mi sono messa i tappi nelle orecchie.
Stavo sclerando e mandavo wa a Mattia con il sonoro e foto scrivendo solo.
Aiuto.
E lo stronzo mi rimandava selfie suoi e della gatta.
Uno nel letto tutti abbracciatini guancia a guancia.
Un altro sul tavolo della cucina con lei a mangiare crocchi e lui a mangiare biscotti.
Un altro nella stanza delle orchidee dove lei è tutta discinta in braccio a Mattia e lui le indica le orchidee che stanno cacciando lo stelo floreale..


Sono tornata a casa alle cinque. Incriccata e stravolta.
Ero talmente dolorante che sono crollata sul tavolo della cucina con una brocca di caffè davanti.
Poco dopo è arrivato Mattia. Con tutti i capelli ritti e la faccia piena di sonno.
-Ciao amorino bello. Hai fatto tardi...- e intanto si è versato un po' di caffè, sedendosi davanti.
-Madonna Mattia. Non tengo più l'età per fare le cinque del mattino. Ma poi la musica. Mamma mia...-
-Avete mangiato bene?-
-Una merda...ma come mai sei sveglio? Ho fatto casino?-
-No...ero già sveglio. Sono andato a letto a mezzanotte ma continuavo a girarmi e rigirarmi...-
Gli ho sorriso -Ti sono mancata...-
-Si...non sono abituato alle tue uscite. Esco più io e quando torno tu sei già nel letto che dormi serafica ed è bellissimo entrare li sotto e scaldarmi su di te...-
Sorrido ancora. E' proprio bello sentire che mi viene addosso per poi addormentarsi così. A cucchiaio.
-Ora andiamo a letto però. Sto svenendo...-
-Ti sei divertita almeno?-
Fino alle due e mezza si. Poi ho cominciato il tracollo. Domani niente lavoro. Non ce la posso fare.-

Poi letto. Buio. Abbracciati.
E un sussurro. 
Suo.
Nelle mie orecchie.
-Tebe...-
-...si...-
-Ma tu come fai a dormire tranquilla mentre io sono fuori di sera?-
 -In che senso?-
-Quando torno tu dormi della quarta, mentre io stanotte non riuscivo a prendere sonno e non è normale per me...lo sai che mi addormento in tempo zero...pensavo che se ti fosse successo qualcosa magari non avrei sentito il cellulare. E sono andato un po in botta. E poi il letto è grande. Mi mancava proprio qualcosa. Perchè per te non è così? Io non lo trovo tanto normale, te lo dico. Sei sicura di amarmi? Cioè, dormi proprio. Magari metti pure il telefono in silenzioso, così se ti chiamano, perchè  ho bisogno, tu non senti. E  potrei essere abbandonato da qualche parte con il cellulare scarico con la possibilità di fare un unica telefonata e facendola a te sarebbe come non farla e...-
-...Mattia....-
-Si amorino...-
-la telefonata unica e irripetibile come un esame dei ris falla a tua madre che è una garanzia totale e per il resto...Dormi.-


E che cazzo.
Deve sempre succedere qualcosa quando uno esce?

:mexican:


----------



## drusilla (12 Dicembre 2014)

-la telefonata unica e irripetibile come un esame dei ris falla a tua madre che è una garanzia totale e per il resto...Dormi.-


ahahaha! perfida...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Dicembre 2014)

..e poi le donne si lamentano che noi non siamo romantici... :facepalm:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2014)

Io non sono mai riuscita a dormire finchè mio marito non era in casa. Andavaìo in paranoia dopo una certa ora. Iniziavo a camminare avanti e indietro per la casa. Mi affacciavo alla finestra sperando di vedere spuntare la macchina ecc ecc
Prendevo il cellulare per chiamarlo e poi mi trattenevo per non rompergli le scatole.
Poi sentivo girare la chiave nella porta e mi buttavo a letto facendo finta di non sentirlo perchè se no mi avrebbe presa in giro
Ora lui non esce praticamente mai e quando capita spesso mi addormento
Io esco molto più spesso ma lui crolla e non si accorge di a che ora torno.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt10426 ha detto:
			
		

> ..e poi le donne si lamentano che noi non siamo romantici... :facepalm:


Mai lamentata del non romanticume.
Ho sempre apprezzato la mancanza di tale "dote".
Ovviamente Mattia è un romantico.
Memorabile una sera, all inizio della nostra.
Prime vacanza insieme.
Sicilia. Quel posto meraviglioso che è la riserva dello zingaro.
Io e lui. In spiaggia. Abbracciati come due ppatelle.
Il tramonto.
E lui.
- Non è meraviglioso essere qui? Guarda che tramonto. Ti amo-
-Si bello e coinvolgente ma ho una fame nera e divento nervosa se non placo i morsi.-
-Ma Tebina...il tramonto. Noi.-
-Il tramonto c è tutte le sere e noi spero anche. Dai alzati. Fame.-

Ancora adesso me lo rinfaccia.
Oltre a darmi ancora della zoccola per avere intortato un ragazzino a Selinunte, figlio degli albergatori.
Mi lasciò in piena vacanza facendo ha sceneggiata che...
Io avevo gli occhi a civetta mentre lui faceva un casino mai visto.
Da li è cominciata la mia de programmazione gelosia napulè.
E anche un paio di altre cose.
Mizzica quanto ho scritto.
Mi sono lasciata andare ai ricordi.
:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2014)

farfalla;bt10427 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non sono mai riuscita a dormire finchè mio marito non era in casa. Andavaìo in paranoia dopo una certa ora. Iniziavo a camminare avanti e indietro per la casa. Mi affacciavo alla finestra sperando di vedere spuntare la macchina ecc ecc
> Prendevo il cellulare per chiamarlo e poi mi trattenevo per non rompergli le scatole.
> Poi sentivo girare la chiave nella porta e mi buttavo a letto facendo finta di non sentirlo perchè se no mi avrebbe presa in giro
> Ora lui non esce praticamente mai e quando capita spesso mi addormento
> Io esco molto più spesso ma lui crolla e non si accorge di a che ora torno.


Io divento nervosa e non dormo solo quando mi dice un ora e poi ovviamente non c è.
Mi parte il picco. Quindi niente orari.
Quando esce e mi dice "torno presto" lo blocco subito .
No. Non torni presto. Torni quando hai finito. Il limite massimo sono le sette del mattino. Se non sei tornato a quella ora allora comincio a chiamare in primis tua madre e poi gli ospedali.
Ma ho sempre dormito con tutti i miei conviventi.
Nessuno mi ha tenuta sveglia.
In compenso tutti hanno sempre aspettato svegli, me.


----------



## Tebe (13 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10429 ha detto:
			
		

> Io divento nervosa e non dormo solo quando mi dice un ora e poi ovviamente non c è.
> Mi parte il picco. Quindi niente orari.
> Quando esce e mi dice "torno presto" lo blocco subito .
> No. Non torni presto. Torni quando hai finito. Il limite massimo sono le sette del mattino. Se non sei tornato a quella ora allora comincio a chiamare in primis tua madre e poi gli ospedali.
> ...


Praticamente sono una medicina contro la narcolessia.


Figo&togo


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe da ragazza nelle discoteche gay mi fa pensare alla Louise Veronica Ciccone anni '80.  non so perchè


----------



## disincantata (14 Dicembre 2014)

Che tenero il tuo Mattia. 

Le poche volte in cui ero io ad uscire, quando eravamo piu' giovani, mi aspettava sveglio. 
Ricordo ancora una cena con rientro con una rosa rossa, era pallido, lo stronzo.

Io sono sempre stata abituata ai suoi rientri all'alba, veri o scusanti che fossero, io dormivo.

Quella sull'ultima telefonata troppo troppo forte.

Mi e' arrivato alle spalle poco fa, voleva un bacio, e poi un altro, e poi....  telepatia da stronzi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10428 ha detto:
			
		

> Mai lamentata del non romanticume.
> Ho sempre apprezzato la mancanza di tale "dote".
> Ovviamente Mattia è un romantico.
> Memorabile una sera, all inizio della nostra.
> ...


Ed invece quando parli di Mattia sprizzi romanticume da tutti i pori. 

Io ho un modo tutto mio di essere romantico e dipende sempre da chi ho di fianco.


----------

